
Should you burn the ships? (basically, go 100% startup or take baby steps?) - mattculbreth
http://www.gameproducer.net/2007/04/16/should-you-burn-the-ships/
======
whacked_new
in a nutshell: cortez story of burning his ships is false; they were destroyed
but not burned. sun tzu advises a "burn ship" strategy only in desperation.
king leonidas and his army took on the great persian army to defend greek
cities. bottom line, "burn ship" is for older, more experienced people, and
youngsters should not be encouraged to do it.

very well. but when you are an experienced sage, you have probably built
yourself a battleship. for one, it's fireproof. for two, it carries cannons
and cruise missiles. for foot soldiers, it still makes sense.

------
Tichy
What does he mean by burning ships, though? Quitting your day job? Or quitting
your day job and doing something so outrageous to make sure you will never
ever get employed again (can't even imagine what that would be)? The latter
would be kind of stupid, but quitting your day job doesn't seem so bad. Don't
they say that younger people can afford to take more risks in their
investments, because if they fail, they have enough time to make up for it?
That seems sensible to me - I think it is far more dangerous to not take any
risks and then regret it later when it is (seemingly) too late, like when you
have a family support.

So no, I don't think I agree with that article at all.

